# Deep snow work vehicles



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

I need some advise on the best vehicle/setup for navigating deep, ungroomed snow for habitat development work and family recreation

I already own 2 quads, but as Im sure everyone knows they are pretty useless once the snow gets over a foot deep or so. We dont get a lot of snow in my area (Huron County) compared to other areas of the state but I need to be able to move around my property to be able to do fence repair, scouting, treecutting, and other stuff. As a bonus I would like to be have a vehicle that could accomidate a minumum of 4 peolple so I can use it with my family or to move my buddies around during work weekends on the property. I also need it to be able to pull a trailer of some kind. 

I think my best bet would either be an ARGO with the track option or a Kawasaki Mule (4 passanger) with a set of Mattracks added. 

Im aware that niether of these is cheap and niether is in my budjet for the immediate future, but I need to start squireling away some cash and I want to know exactly how much I will need. 

The ARGO has the added benifit of being amphibious which could come in handy for some swampy spots and duck hunting but I dont think its as quick or nimble on dry land as the Mule since I would only use the Mule with the track in winter months and mount the regular wheels for most of the year. 
The ARGO also lacks a suspension which is disadvantage for regular use. 
In short, being amphibious is not a great trade off for longer, bone jarring, rides for 75% of the year 

On the other hand there seem to be some good used ARGOs out there and they appear to be a much simpler verhicle to repair and maintain. I really like the fact that the engines used are commonly available lawn tractor/utility engines. Replacing one seems to be a simple as buying one from a local TSC and dropping it in. 

I would like to hear from anyone with expereince using either of these vehicles. Particualry about the performance of the ARGO when its used on terrian normaly accesable to a regular quad and about the Mule or similar vehicle when equipped with Mattracks or a simlar system


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

What kind of quads do you have? Are they 4 wheel drive? I have a king Quad and a foot of snow really doesn't even slow it down.


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

I have two Honda Foremen FWD
One is a 1988 and the other 1989, both are in excellent shape. Im a freak for doing the preventative maintenance and Im the original owner of both. 

I guess I should rephrase the 1 foot of snow thing. Once you get that much snow on the ground you will run into the inevetable deeper areas like drifts or low spots where the snow accumulates. You will also have a hell of a time trying to pull any kind of load uphill. 

Like any other wheeled vehicle, once you get snow packed up under the frame you are stuck, or at least not going any farther.


----------



## Dasher (Jan 12, 2004)

I have relatives in the Eastern UP. They use snowmobiles (long tracks for deep snow) to get pretty much everywhere. I will say this about tracked ATV's they will go anywhere. 2 years ago was ice fishing next to Gov't island in the Les Cheneaux area and along came a tracked ATV pulling a 6' x 6' wooden shanty. The guy dropped off the shanty and started towards Island #8 going up and over drifts at least 5' high with no problem. Now, I know with the sleds we would have just gotten stuck. We had to go around several drifts getting out to Government Bay to fish for Perch and Splake. Based on what I saw and have been advised the Tracked Mule would be the best bet. Believe me I have been stuck plenty of times on Lake Huron with sleds stuck in snow waist deep (tough to see in white out conditions). Just my two cents yet a tracked vehicle ARGO or Mule would be my ride for deep snow.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

how about a 1979 CJ7 with 35 inch mud terains?


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

RyaninMichigan
I have a 1985 Blazer with 33 x 12.50s on it and have been stuck in snow more times then I care to count. Its a good thing I opted for the Warn Winch package that can mount to either the front or rear reciever casue a winch on the front is useless in that kind of situation untless you rig up a series of snatch blocks. Granted that the Jeep is lighter and has a shorter wheelbase, but the sad truth is if its got wheels it will get stuck sooner or later once the snow get about 1-2feet deep. Even with 44in tires your differential is only about 17in off the ground if you hit a drift or a low spot and the snow packs up underneath you are done. I witnessed this several times with a buddies radically lifted Ramcharger up in Lake City in my younger and wilder days. 

The one exception I have found is my White 60hp FWD diesel tractor. It heavy enough and powerful enough that it can push though snow frame deep. And even with that I have had some close calls with snow drifts at the base of hills.

You cant always plow though it, youve gotta go over it. 

I would LOVE to have a CJ7 with a track package on it, but the tracks for a vehicle like that are about $25,000 vs about $5,000for an ATV or Quad. 

Dasher
Thanks for the advise
I have considerd a long track sled because good used ones can be had relatively cheap, but they do have their limitations in ungroomed conditions

If I were a serious ice-fisherman then the ARGO would be my hands down choice because they float. How cool would that be?? NO worries about falling though the ice or getting stuck on a drifting floe.


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

i just got rid of my tracked argo. beleive me you dont want to go near one not worth it. had it for 2 winters. am now enjoying my artic cat trv


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

http://www.safetyoneinc.com/safetyoneinc-cgi-bin/catalog


http://www.sno-cat.com/


----------



## Wyatt (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey ThumbBum,

About using an Argo for ice fishing and falling through the ice, buddy of mine has a Max without tracks and while driving just off-shore they went through the ice. It would not drive out of the water onto the ice, luckily the ice going to shore was strong enough for a person and they were able to attach the winch to a tree and get out that way. Don't know if tracks would have made a difference though. With that said if you are interested in a Max/Argo he's selling his now, PM me and I can get you the details.


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

I have had an Argo for 10 yrs. now. With the tracks and the soft top it is nearly unstoppable in the snow. Depth is not an issue. Being in the lower I have never been stuck in the snow with tracks. But I've only seen drifts in the 3-4' range. If tracked travel is going to be the main use, I would get the Conquest with the 4 cyl. engine and Supertracks. They are about 19" wide. Tracks pull major HP and the wider the track the better. Also the track area will be greater with additional wheelbase, equaling lower psi which is your goal here.

Ice can be tough though. I have put it through the ice without the tracks several times. If the ice is soft, large chunks it may crawl out out unaided. I have had to use ramps as levers to get the front end up on the ice in other occasions. If you can get the front tires on the ice it does get out easily. But they are front heavy. If the tracks are on it may prevent you from going through in the first place. I've never tried it because I couldn't do it in a controlled area where retrieval would have been possible.

If you have any questions let me know. 

Kevin.


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

Kevin
Do you have the Ice Cleats on your tracks??? I wonder if they might make a difference.
I dont Ice fish much at all and snow is a much bigger consideration but if Im going to lay down that kind of cash I would like the maximum possible utility.


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

Lostyooper

I sent you a PM asking for more info about decision to sell your ARGO.


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

sorry thumb my computer got hacked and totally shut down cant even turn it on anymore. i am on my old one right now and it is very slow and tempermental. i will try to send you a response again the other one must not have went thru. if i cant do it this way send me an e-mail at [email protected] and i can get on my friends computer and e-mail ya back.

Dave


----------



## Woody (Sep 20, 2005)

I would suggest getting a new Arctic Cat quad.Put some taller tires or some traks on it and you can pretty much go any where you want.Alot cheaper that an Argo also.And you can use the atv on the trails as well.Those old Hondas you have are great for flat smooth trails but they sit to low to the ground for snow.


----------



## clc900 (Jul 19, 2005)

I would say if a jeep with 35's or an ATV with 28's cant get you around your property because the snow is too deep...I dont think it would be any fun wading through that snow to cut trees and repair fences. Plus if you are doing game management I would not want to be riding all over "their" habitat. Makes them pack up and go find more habitat that is less traveled and more quiet. Just something to think about as I have no idea what your intentions are or your goals for your property. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

ThumbBum said:


> Kevin
> Do you have the Ice Cleats on your tracks??? I wonder if they might make a difference.
> I dont Ice fish much at all and snow is a much bigger consideration but if Im going to lay down that kind of cash I would like the maximum possible utility.


Sorry for the delay in replying, I moved to Kentucky. Part of Jenny from the block's economic recovery plan. Any way no I don't use any cleats. I bought material to make some but was concerned about the amount of power required to turn with them installed and the possibility breaking transmission/brake/axle components. I really don't think they are necessary.


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

have you thought about the track options for your quads? I don't know if they are available for Honda. My son has a Polaris and they have that option.


----------

